# Eye wash body drench temp



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

We have picked up a few large scale jobs circulating tepid water around factories to feed all their Eye wash body drench units. Last one had 37 off a 4" circulating loop with two large WH's , two circ pumps, and two tempering valves. We circulated 86 degree water in the system

Might be something you could bring up if you see it in a plant you are working in.


----------

